# Reno: Racetrack to Rescue to Ribbons



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

First off, I want to apologize for not getting to the update. I ended up not getting many decent photographs at the farm when I went. I will definitely try to do so on Sunday though if we have more time after finishing work. The stallion that injured me has been acting very submissive to me since the accident. I don't know what he's thinking, but he sure knows not to throw his weight around (for the time being at least).

I got a few deliveries this week. I got the brass tag (which is now safely attached to his very own bridle) with his name on the front and my contact info on the back. Today I also got my new license plates (I moved back to VA from MD and had to get my vehicle titled and registered down here). I'm very happy with it, and I'm quite aware that I'm crazy (also, yes I'm stupid too, does anyone know if the expiration stickers go on top of or below the "month/year" text?).


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

That is one awesome license plate! I can't wait to see some pictures of him.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

*October 24, 2012*
I went to the farm today to do my usual work, and it was so nice out that I decided to stay longer than usual and hang out with Reno. He's being ridden by the more advanced Dressage students twice a week until I've progressed in my lessons enough to get on him myself. I brushed him down and he just stood there like a good boy...well, after playing with our lunge line. His toes are getting a little long and I'm paranoid about possible Thrush, so I'll be asking my BO to call her farrier out soon.

I've yet to receive the conformation and action pictures of my boy from Saturday, but I'll be sure to post them when I get them. When he went back into his field, one of the students took Chico down to the neighboring field to ride and Reno cantered over to see what was up. He's so silly. Then he saw me and trotted over...and tried to dissolve my hand with his tongue. I'll be going over on Saturday to help out with a wedding that my BO is doing, so I'll be sure to give him a good grooming then too c:


----------

